# Netflix



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry for the question since I am using Rogers for TV.

If I want to subscribe do I need a box for Netflix. I do have H96 Pro android box but not using since need to subscribe to someone. Not sure how it all works.

I check online Netflix to subscribe cost $9.99 but I heard its according what you want.

Appreciate any info from you guys who might know best about all these how it works. I only know about SW aquarium, when comes to all these electronic I am lost.


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

Their Ignite box has the Netflix app. It looks like this.

https://communityforums.rogers.com/t5/Ignite-TV/Ignite-TV-Guide-Images/td-p/423979


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

brycon said:


> Their Ignite box has the Netflix app. It looks like this.
> 
> https://communityforums.rogers.com/t5/Ignite-TV/Ignite-TV-Guide-Images/td-p/423979


Thanks, appreciate your info. The Roger guys did not tell me anything about all these.


----------

